# CC Captains Chairs for trade for swing back



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

I have two Captains Chairs on my Cape Horn that I would like to trade for a swing back bench seat with cooler/storage underneath or if you have a swing back you are wanting to sell please conact me. Captains chairs swivel, have cushins, and are in like new condition. Thank you.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Looks like you got on ok Gene, you guys wanna go hit Peg Legs Saturday for lunch?*


----------

